# The Emerging/Emergent Church



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been studying this movement for a year now. I believe it to be based on erroneous philosophy based ideology. It is becoming wide spread and even though some churches may not identify themsleves as Emerging they still carrry the heart of the movement in their churches. I thought I would post some links that give great insight into the mid set of these folks.

Emerging church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Postmodernism and the Emerging Church Movement

Emerging Church — Blogs, Pictures, and more on WordPress

Subversive Influence

Apprising Ministries: Emergent Church Archive


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Paul Proctor -- The Emerging Civil War


----------



## Scott Shahan (Sep 12, 2007)

2 Tim 4:2 said:


> I have been studying this movement for a year now. I believe it to be based on erroneous philosophy based ideology. It is becoming wide spread and even though some churches may not identify themsleves as Emerging they still carrry the heart of the movement in their churches. I thought I would post some links that give great insight into the mid set of these folks.
> 
> Emerging church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...





Just wondering if Rob Bell is apart of this movement? I was invited to a "bible study" the other night and so I went and they had a short video by him that they were showing to the group. Zondervan put out the dvd. I have never heard of the guy before nor had I listened to him before.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 12, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> Just wondering if Rob Bell is apart of this movement? I was invited to a "bible study" the other night and so I went and they had a short video by him that they were showing to the group. Zondervan put out the dvd. I have never heard of the guy before nor had I listened to him before.



Watch some of his stuff on Youtube. Bad news. Bad, bad news.


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> 2 Tim 4:2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been studying this movement for a year now. I believe it to be based on erroneous philosophy based ideology. It is becoming wide spread and even though some churches may not identify themsleves as Emerging they still carrry the heart of the movement in their churches. I thought I would post some links that give great insight into the mid set of these folks.
> ...




Apprising Ministries: CRITIQUE: ROB BELLâ€¦VELVET ELVIS (MOVEMENT 2)

Rob Bell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Rob Bell at Christian Research Net


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is an emrging Church site that include an article on Rob Bell and there is an MP3 recording at the end of the article of Rob Bell's ..... teaching or what ever you want to refer to it as.

Newsletter Blog - Postmodern Ministry Takes Us Back to The Bible


----------



## danmpem (Oct 27, 2007)

I am a volunteer youth leader at my church and my youth pastor is a really big fan of Rob Bell, but his weekly teachings at Sunday and Tuesday youth groups are pretty solid. I just read Rob Bell's Velvet Elvis and am drafting a review of it to send to my youth pastor. Does anyone have any input about any of this?


----------



## KMK (Oct 27, 2007)

Check out this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f64/emergent-church-reformed-answer-25275/


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 10, 2007)

That's where I would go too. It's an excellent sermon, and by our own (yes, he does officially 'belong' to the PB) Pastor Lewis.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 10, 2007)

I gave a lecture in Ontario in September on the Emergent Church. Some have found it helpful. Here is the link on Sermon Audio.
SermonAudio.com - Answering the Emergent Church


----------

